# C band analog to digital



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

What would this involve.I have a new c/ku digital lnb.I tried to get it lined up once,but didn't have any luck.My 10' dish was pointing at galaxy 10R.I took the analog lnbf off and put the new digital lnb on and ran it to a dvb fta receiver.I couldn't get any signal strength,let alone quality.I'd like to make the conversion without hiring a local sat tech.(No $$$$)LOL 
I tried moving the lnb back & forth in the scaler ring.I'm sure there are tricks at doing this.I was wanting to try and see whats the one digital c band.I have digital ku but figured it would come in much better with the bud.


----------



## greg47 (Apr 12, 2006)

southofi-10 said:


> What would this involve.I have a new c/ku digital lnb.I tried to get it lined up once,but didn't have any luck.My 10' dish was pointing at galaxy 10R.I took the analog lnbf off and put the new digital lnb on and ran it to a dvb fta receiver.I couldn't get any signal strength,let alone quality.I'd like to make the conversion without hiring a local sat tech.(No $$$$)LOL
> I tried moving the lnb back & forth in the scaler ring.I'm sure there are tricks at doing this.I was wanting to try and see whats the one digital c band.I have digital ku but figured it would come in much better with the bud.


You will need to slave the fta reciever to the BUD reciever to really make it work correctly. The BUD reciever controls the polarity and supplies power to the BUD lnb's. All you need is a satellite high frequency splitter with power pass through on one port. If you want C and Ku band Mpeg signals it will take two splitters and a DiseqC switch to make it work correctly. To have Ku band reception on a BUD the dish has to be aligned correctly. Digital signals are not as forgiving as analog and they have to be dead on. G10r is a sick bird and due for replacement with Galaxy 18 this month with a Sea Launch on the 21 1st of May. The whole conversion should cost less than $25.00 and is money well spent.


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks greg47 - Good information. 
Hey,will the new g18 sat find it's way in the g10 slot at 123.0 ?I'm getting 99% of my fta channels from g10R:eek2:


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Your dish MUST be VERY accurately aligned to do c/ku on a BUD. KU is NOT forgiving on large reflectors. On another satellite site we have many threads detailing the problems with it. 
I decided to go with a dedicated Ku motorized dish, rather than pull my hair out setting one up. I put a dual c-band voltage-controlled LNB on my c-band dish with a multiswitch to feed three receivers, and a dual LNB on my 1m ku dish for Ku. Works fine for me. 

I don't do any analog though, so that might be an issue for you if you MUST have analog, although there are analog receivers that can work a voltage-controlled lnb, the 4DTV's can, I know for a fact because I had one for awhile.


----------



## zappymax (Oct 26, 2010)

hi folks !
As a rookie in digital sat reception, I wonder... i will have to jump to a digital installation here (still just using my analog C band big dish and LNB to receive a few open channels still available like C span o PBS...) so i wonder a few things

1) what model of digital (high or standard) receiver should I try to find here , in Mexico...as i suppose model differ as "kind of reception" desired.
2) is C band *digital* signal (open) available or should i change to other kind of system and if so which one ? Ku band f.i. ?
3) what are the different names for the available reception systems, f.i. like 4dtv, and what are the differecnes between those ?

Thanks for your info.

Pat


----------



## zappymax (Oct 26, 2010)

is a (mexican) SKY small dish LNB actually useful if to be installed - located on a big c band dish so to receive digital signal ? are those "specific" LNBs (made for sky dishes only) useful with other receivers ?
and last but not least, is it possible to modify a f-i- Thompson (GE) or Motorola 
(US made) SKY receiver (those with a chip card to be inserted on front panel) ??? that, i suppose no...


----------

